# Advice please.🤗



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I haven’t posted for ages. I was on my second round at 42 when I last asked a question. I had 9 rounds with my own eggs, 4 pregnancies, 4 miscarriages. The last one at 11 weeks. I was then diagnosed with breast cancer. My treatment is now over, I have had two cycles cancelled due to thin lining - 4.8. This was never a problem before but chemo put me in the menopause which we think is the issue. I’m having acupuncture and taking lots of supplements. I am 48. I’m desperate for advice, or to hear any success stories. I lost one donor because she got pregnant with her FIFTH child whilst making excuses to me saying she was ill, then one child was ill so she wasted 6 months of my precious time. Then my new donor eggs were bad quality, and out of 15 I had zero blasts. The clinic are now giving me free eggs from a new donor that I need to find asap. Any lining advice? Any positive stories? Thanks all 
Claire


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello dear, hugs to you and good luck on your new donor.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Claire, I don’t know you’re getting on but try upping you fat / food intake. I put on half a stone and my lining was a couple of mm thicker. 
I was small to begin with though.
Who are you cycling with?


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

Don’t give up said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I haven’t posted for ages. I was on my second round at 42 when I last asked a question. I had 9 rounds with my own eggs, 4 pregnancies, 4 miscarriages. The last one at 11 weeks. I was then diagnosed with breast cancer. My treatment is now over, I have had two cycles cancelled due to thin lining - 4.8. This was never a problem before but chemo put me in the menopause which we think is the issue. I’m having acupuncture and taking lots of supplements. I am 48. I’m desperate for advice, or to hear any success stories. I lost one donor because she got pregnant with her FIFTH child whilst making excuses to me saying she was ill, then one child was ill so she wasted 6 months of my precious time. Then my new donor eggs were bad quality, and out of 15 I had zero blasts. The clinic are now giving me free eggs from a new donor that I need to find asap. Any lining advice? Any positive stories? Thanks all
> Claire


Hello Claire, so sorry to hear what you've been through. I had both sperm and egg donation in a clinic overseas. Luckily it was successful. Do you have a schedule for transfer already with your new donor? Wishing you all the luck and baby dust!


----------

